# Hapkido



## Wey (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever read the book "Hapkido" by Marc Tedeschi? I do not study Hapkido at right now, but I will this year at college. 

What are your thoughts on the book?


----------



## goingd (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a very long book. I have read the shortened version of it. His knows his stuff. He is all in all respected and well known.

Have fun with Hapkido!


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a copy and I think it's an excellent work of art myself.  Some hapkido people criticize the book as containing techniques that are not necessarily hapkido-based with roots from judo and even some wrestling.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 17, 2009)

I love the book, especially the portions where he shows you improvised weapons, like cell phones, belts, and change.


----------



## dortiz (Jun 17, 2009)

Great Book,
Its a reference piece in that it has everything and more but its all just there. Not course related which is a good thing in my opinion.
Very well detailed and he is a great guy. Student of my old teacher Master Jung who helped DJN Ji come to the states.

Dave O.


----------



## Wey (Jun 17, 2009)

Originally I was planning on learning Kung Fu, but to be honest I'm not very impressed with what I've seen. Hapkido is looking VERY appealing to me now, I think I may just skip over Kung Fu all together. I'm excited.


----------



## goingd (Jun 17, 2009)

Wey said:


> Originally I was planning on learning Kung Fu, but to be honest I'm not very impressed with what I've seen. Hapkido is looking VERY appealing to me now, I think I may just skip over Kung Fu all together. I'm excited.



It is very fun to learn! Depending on who you learn from there will be a lot of conditioning, but that's all more fun, right? Lol. Hope you enjoy it many much!


----------



## zDom (Jun 18, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> I have a copy and I think it's an excellent work of art myself.  Some hapkido people criticize the book as containing techniques that are not necessarily hapkido-based with roots from judo and even some wrestling.



"Hapkido based"? I would say nearly ever hapkido technique (if not EVERY hapkido technique) has roots in another martial art.

Moo Sul Kwan Hapkido has a SIGNIFICANT amount of material that has roots in Yudo (Korean judo).

Funny how in a day and age of mixing martial arts many folk forget that hapkido was established as exactly that: a mixed martial art.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 18, 2009)

zDom said:


> "Hapkido based"? I would say nearly ever hapkido technique (if not EVERY hapkido technique) has roots in another martial art.
> 
> Moo Sul Kwan Hapkido has a SIGNIFICANT amount of material that has roots in Yudo (Korean judo).
> 
> Funny how in a day and age of mixing martial arts many folk forget that hapkido was established as exactly that: a mixed martial art.


 

Too true.  However, on topic.......Tadeschi's book is cool.  I really didn't look at the techniques.  What I liked it for was the interviews he had in the book.  It had everyone from Choi, Han, Jae, etc. to others like Kimm and Jay.

For me it was all about the interviews.  Thing is, Marc didn't write the "History", whatever in his view........nope, he went to the people who were around or somehow were active in an art with similiarities, for example Wally Jay.


----------



## Wey (Aug 12, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Too true.  However, on topic.......Tadeschi's book is cool.  I really didn't look at the techniques.  What I liked it for was the interviews he had in the book.  It had everyone from Choi, Han, Jae, etc. to others like Kimm and Jay.
> 
> For me it was all about the interviews.  Thing is, Marc didn't write the "History", whatever in his view........nope, he went to the people who were around or somehow were active in an art with similiarities, for example Wally Jay.



I just finished with the interviews and have to say, they are very interesting. I've gained some new insight on life and martial arts in general. Good stuff!


----------

